# suche Hilfe  zu Beckhoff RS232 Kl6031



## John-John (21 Januar 2007)

Halöchen,

Ich benötige etwas Unterstützung zur Beckhoff Klemme KL6031 (RS232).

Ich bekomme diese Klemme einfach nicht zum spielen.

Im Hardwaremanager von Step7 (5,3).erzeuge ich einen SLAVE mit BK3120 und einer Kl6031 an einer CPU 315-2DP Profibus DP 12Mbit.
Übersetzen io, systemdaten in die CPU iO. 

Beim Starten geht der Beckhoff-Controler nicht in RUN, an CPU BUSFEHLER 
und der BK3120 arbeitet nicht.

Das ganze ist erstmal eine Testkonfig- habe schon die 

Habe mich belesen, KL6031 = komplexe Klemme 22byte Nutzdaten + 
2bytes(Control+Status) = 24bytes
konsistenz über Profibus

Klemme braucht 3 SPS Zyklen zum Verarbeiten

Habe keine KS2000 Software aber es muss doch auch über STEP7 gehen???

Wer Erfahrungen mit dieser Klemme hat möge sich doch bitte melden.

vielen Dank


----------



## winny-sps (21 Januar 2007)

Hallo, 

also die BK3120 ist kein Controller sonder nur ein Buskoppler also " nur  ein  Ding" um die Klemmen an Profibus zu hängen. 

Die KL6031 kenne ich selber nicht. Ich hatte aber schon bei Beckhoff Klemmen die rechts Metallkontakte rausgucken hatten die für die Spannungsversorgung zuständig waren. 
Solche BG musst du direkt an den  Kontroller hängen weil nicht alle Beckhoffklemmen diese Kontakte weiterführen. 

Hast du an die  Abschlußklemme KL 9xxxx gedacht. Hatte ich auch schon mal vergessen 

Ansonsten die KS2000 Software hilft eigentlich sehr schnelle Konfigurations Probleme ausfindig zumachen.  wenn man viel Beckhoff verbaut lohnt sich die Anschaffung allemal. 

Nachtrag: Achso, wenn die BK nicht I/O RUN anzeigt liegt definitiv ein Konfig Fehler für die BK oder eine der Klemmen vor.


----------



## trinitaucher (21 Januar 2007)

John-John schrieb:


> Beim Starten geht der Beckhoff-Controler nicht in RUN, an CPU BUSFEHLER
> und der BK3120 arbeitet nicht.


Vielleicht sollteste dich erstmal um die korrekte Funktions des Buskopplers kümmern, denke ich. 

In der Beckhoff-Knowledge-Base stand folgendes zum Buskoppler (is aber schon älter):



> Frage:
> Wie kann ich einen Buskoppler BK3100 oder Bk3110 im reinen Profibus DP betreiben?
> 
> Antwort:
> ...



Ist am Buskoppler nur die KL6031 (natürlich mit Endklemme) angeschlossen, oder noch mehr ?


----------



## John-John (21 Januar 2007)

wo finde ich die Beckhoff KnowLedge ???

habe folgende Testkonfig

S7-314C-2DP / 315-2DP
BK 3120  / BK3150
Kl6031
KL9010

zusätlich 2Stk 4er Input Kl1104 falls notwendig

wo ist Tabelle 100 ??

Zitat:
"Zudem muss in dem Koppler in der Tabelle 100 das Register 0 auf 1 gesetzt werden."

"Die GSD Datei finden Sie zum Download auf unseren Internet Seiten. " wo???

vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## trinitaucher (21 Januar 2007)

GSD-Datei:
http://www.beckhoff.de/german/default.htm?download/bkconfg.htm

Knowledge-Base ist im "Beckhoff Information System" integriert:
http://www.beckhoff.de/german/default.htm?download/tcinfo.htm



> Beim Starten geht der Beckhoff-Controler nicht in RUN, an CPU BUSFEHLER
> und der BK3120 arbeitet nicht.


Wo wird denn der Fehler angezeigt ? Beim Profibus-Master (SPS) oder beinm Buskoppler ?
Bedenke, dass am Buskoppler der unterlagerte K-Bus funktionieren muss (sollte aber, falls Klemmen in Ordnung und Endklemme dran is) und zudem die Profibus-Verbindung stehen muss.
Wie haste den Buskoppler denn in der Step7-Hardware-Konfig eingefügt ?

MfG
Chris


----------



## Mauser (21 Januar 2007)

*Antwort KL6031*

Da sich bei der KLemme KL6031 um eine sogenannte komplexe Klemme handelt, muss diese zwingend bei der Reihenfolge der Beckhoffmodule gerade nach dem Buskoppler eingesteckt werden. Nach der Klemme KL6031 kann man dann die normalen I/O Klemmen stecken.


----------



## John-John (22 Januar 2007)

*jetzt gehts*

Habe jetzt endlich eine *funktionierende Konfiguration* :-D   

Nach Rücksprache und Detailvergleich mit Beckhoff blieb nur noch
die KS2000 Software. 

Profibus DP 1,5/12 Mbit beides geht
alles Standard-Einstellungen GSD-Datei: B312bece.gsg


Schuld war die *Firmware* des BK3120 / BK3150
BK3120 benötigt min Stand: BD
BK3150 benötigt min Stand: B5

Hat vieleicht jemand ("Mauser") ein Beispielprogramm zur verwendung der KL6031.
*Vielen Dank* für eure Unterstützung.


----------

